# Upgrade beetle 2014



## Imscruffedup (Feb 23, 2019)

I have a 2014 beetle and am looking to upgrade the exhaust. I only have a left side exit for it to out out of. 
I want to know if anyone has sailed the original one out for an upgraded one, where I can get an exhaust from ( we links please) 

Also what opinions I have for shocks looking to go more of a rally racing style of build on the car. I have not gotten any other upgrades yet for it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imscruffedup (Feb 23, 2019)

Bump, so I have decided to go from a single exhaust to a dual rear exhaust I think it will fit better. 
Has anyone upgrade theirs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

What engine?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imscruffedup (Feb 23, 2019)

1.8L turbo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Imscruffedup said:


> 1.8L turbo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what’s the reason for exhaust upgrade? More sound? Better look? Most custom exhaust work would be cheaper than your Super expensive stainless steel from companies. For the 1.8T I would do 2.5 catback. 3 inch or 2.5 inch Downpipe and 2.5 exhaust. If you don’t want it to loud make sure Downpipe has a high flow cat and buy a magnaflow muffler for mild muffling or a flowmaster chambered muffler.
I have a 17 Jetta 1.4T 5 spd and I paid $300 for a 2.25 all the way from the Downpipe closer to the second o2 sensor all the way to the rear welding the muffler and tip I brought. I wanted 2.5 but 2.5 won’t really be something I want unless I’m above stock power. 2.5 for 150Hp is good but when turbocharged it’s more of a higher flow peak boost better type of thing. But on the 1.8T I would recommend 2.5 all the way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

https://youtu.be/pVMW34xtn1M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imscruffedup (Feb 23, 2019)

I was think about something like this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Imscruffedup said:


> I was think about something like this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s only catback. Something like that would cost you $200-$300 at a shop tops. Unless of course you want to spend $400 more I’d say go ahead. What’s the purpose of exhaust tho? Are you looking for nice looks or just more exhaust sound or?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imscruffedup (Feb 23, 2019)

More sound I could just do a straight pipe and a cat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Imscruffedup said:


> More sound I could just do a straight pipe and a cat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do 2.5 catback leave both cats on and just remove the mufflers and replace them with 2.5 straight pipe. With a nice tip. See how you like it. If too loud which i don’t think it will be so loud then buy an aftermarket muffler(I bought a straight thru design 14inch muffler and even with my second cat deleted I still think it’s pretty settled). If not loud enough you could get a Downpipe or something. But when removing things for sounds or more airflow you always start with the ends. Exhaust tip all the way in and on the intake start from the filter and work your way in. If there’s anything you would like to know just shoot me a PM and I will gladly help as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imscruffedup (Feb 23, 2019)

Poetic50 said:


> Do 2.5 catback leave both cats on and just remove the mufflers and replace them with 2.5 straight pipe. With a nice tip. See how you like it. If too loud which i don’t think it will be so loud then buy an aftermarket muffler(I bought a straight thru design 14inch muffler and even with my second cat deleted I still think it’s pretty settled). If not loud enough you could get a Downpipe or something. But when removing things for sounds or more airflow you always start with the ends. Exhaust tip all the way in and on the intake start from the filter and work your way in. If there’s anything you would like to know just shoot me a PM and I will gladly help as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, will do.
Here is what the under side is right now and there is not any sound. I still get lots of looks because of the matt black.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Imscruffedup said:


> Thank you, will do.
> Here is what the under side is right now and there is not any sound. I still get lots of looks because of the matt black.
> 
> 
> ...












That’s mine under after second cat delete and straight 2.25 all the way with 14 inch straight thru magnaflow muffler. You can see where they welded the 2.25 to the stock piping right after those front hangers. I really recommend to remove that fat pancake muffler. You could start there or you can just redo the entire piping with new one.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imscruffedup (Feb 23, 2019)

Yeah the pancake one sucks and is heavy. 
I want more of a super car sound vs a rumbling noise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imscruffedup (Feb 23, 2019)

Current setup





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Imscruffedup said:


> Current setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just the cats and stock piping? Not mufflers? How do you like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imscruffedup (Feb 23, 2019)

I have not taken the back half off yet I was just trying to find what I have under the car I’m thinking about replacing the exhaust with this Borla one 

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/bor-140485











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

